# Vizio 65" and 120" 2015 "R" series



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I attended Vizio's Press Conference webinar this afternoon. I learned much about all Vizio series, but I was most interested in the new Reference Series.

Here's some basic stats:


HDR
WCG
12bit panel
800 nit peak luminance
Full-Array w/local dimming 384 dimming zones
65" comes w/removable 3-channel sound bar, 2 satellite rear speakers and 10" sub woofer. 120" is a monitor
Smart TV w/802.11ac
5 HDMI inputs

I have another Vizio meeting tomorrow and hope to find out the prices and launch dates. We signed up to be authorized dealers.

All in all looks very good for Vizo's entrance into the video enthusiast market.

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As always, thanks Robert! I was starting to think that the 'R' series was a mythological creature.


----------



## maclee31 (Aug 28, 2015)

Very exciting stuff. Please post again in they reveal any more details about the Reference Series, particularly the 65 inch model. I wish they would have an option without the 5.1 surround. Seems superfluous given that most people interesting in a high end TV will already have invested in a high end surround sound system.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks mech. 

Tyler, I agree, however, thankfully Vizio had the wisdom to make the 3-channel sound bar removable. So the TV can have a sleek look. Hopefully we can find some use for the sound bar, 2-satellite speakers and 10" sub woofer.

One more tidbit, the 120" does not have a table top pedestal stand, but comes with a flat static wall mount so this is a wall mount TV only.

I should have prices and availability by the end of today.

-Robert


----------



## maclee31 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Launch dates for the "R" series:

65" mid November, 120" end of October.

I'll have more details when I come back from Vizio's October 6th NYC press conference.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's the update from Vizio's press conference:

RS65 $5,999, RS120 $129,999. Availability, 120" end of October, 65" mid-end of November. 

Here's CNET's story, 

Vizio's Reference series page, and 

and Vizio's press release

and of course, my site dedicated Vizio's Reference Series with some extra information. 

I'll have more information tomorrow late evening when I get back from Vizio's second launch event for select dealers. I expect to have one-on-one conversations with product management to learn even much more about this new high-end display and its advanced capabilities. So stay tuned for updates...

-Robert


----------



## vinnie97 (Jun 29, 2014)

Tick tock. How's this Vaporware coming? :X


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually they are available now. 

I'm waiting two months and we'll have Vizio's Reference Series on display in our showroom and it will participate in our Q1 2016 4K, HDR, WCG, 10-bit, PQ gamma TV Shootout evaluation event. 

-Robert


----------

